
Never seen before photos of the Fukushima exclusion zone - alexandrerond
http://m.imgur.com/a/KabxJ
======
alexandrerond
Mask, gloves and a hoodie combined with shorts and sandals... looks like half-
way of dressing up for the adventure he decided it wasn't even worth to finish
covering all parts of his body.

Also makes you wonder what kind of person picks sandals as the best shoe to
traverse a forest at night in the first place, but anyway it's consistent with
just going to the red zone to take some pics...

